# Driving on sand - AI



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi guys, I am new to surf fishing. I fished AI last Fall and I saw so many guys drive out on the sand and disappear over the horizon! I live in NW PA and drive in deep snow no problem! Any similarities? I have a Ford F 150 4wd 4.2 L 6 cylinder w/8' bed and a/c. I have read the Park notices about the equipment you should carry with you when you drive out as well as tire pressure, etc. What does a newbe to sand driving on AI really need to know? Hopefully, sometime after Memorial Day, I will be in OC and I will pay the fees and drive that beach in search of many large fish!

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

PS I am nuts enough to drive out anyhow!

Put me in, Coach! Teejay


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

not anything like driving in the snow ....
air down ; follow the tracks untill you get a feel for it .
don't spin your wheels ;let more air out . AI has air pumps right at the entrance / exit to the orv section .
derf


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

some beach driving tips from the NCBBA:
NCBBA 
derf


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

air your tires down, run in 4 low (less wear on the truck) try to stay in grooves you will be alright. Thats all that i really do, and i aint been stuck yet.....happens to the best, most people will yank you out without 2nd thought, and it isnt expected to pay for a pull from a beach patron.

Tiny


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hiya Teejay,

You might want to take a look at this in the P&S How-to section:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/howto/beachdriving.shtml

Blue Heron


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Just use your head on the beach, it's like driving in snow. Make sure you air down to 18 psi or lower. Don't forget a 12 x 12 jack board and a shovel..hopefully you won't need either.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Air down to at least 15, me personally, drive in previous tracks, I'd go 4WD high, not low, low tends to work the engine a bit more, and thus the engine temperature, if you get stuck, first try 4WD low, and try backing out not forward, if that fails, well, that's why you have to carry a shovel and by late June stay away from the beach, because of the bugs, green eyed monsters (you know the kind that draw blood), many lettle black nusance flies, and the ever present pain, the "the tourists".

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Driving on A I*

Air down to 20 psi. all the way around. DO NOT run in 4 low. 4 high is all you will need. IF you are still having a problem let your front tires down to fifteen. Always start out very soft on pedel, like an egg under your foot. DO NOT spin wheels. Make wide turns.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

redfish74, with all due respect, AI regulations state, maximum air pressure is 15 pounds, therefore, 20 not good (and sometimes I even go down to 12 or 13), but as I said, 4High, not low.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

shaggy; just where does the regulations state


> maximum air pressure is 15 pounds


 ????
derf


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pink paper they give with your ORV permit "Assateague Island National Seashore Off-Road Vehicle use"

Tips for ORV Operations "Lower tire pressure to 15 pounds", now may not be an "enforceable violation", if one gets stuck and or inspected, it is a good idea. Sand on AI is not hard and compact like OBX, and me go 13 pounds, but I'd rather play it safe, and haven't really gotten stuck in the sand yet, and now probably just jinxed myself.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2000)

ok ; just wated to make sure......
there is a big differance in a " tip" & a enforcable regulation 
there is enough confusion about driving on the beach as it is ....
derf


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Teejay*

One way guys get stuck, is to cut across the grooves that others have made and not slowing down. Running in other tracks is the best, but at some point you have to cross other tracks to get to the water. Going slow and a gradual crossing of other tracks is very helpful. I have been asked at the entrance of AI to show my required equipment; but have never been asked when I was on the beach.

Find out where the high tide mark is and keep you truck away from the water. 
Watch where the others are driving and parking.

That is interesting about the 15lb. air requirements of AI. I have a Suburban w/a rod/cooler rack on the front and a rack on the back. I have always been between 16 and 20 when I was on AI. This spring I was on Ocracoke; the sand was very hard and I did not air down at all. Two weeks later I was on Ocracoke; soft and wet sand and I was down at 16. The following week I was at 20. Just my .02. Depending on how far you are driving to stay at OC; and how often I was going to fish, I might not air my tires back at all. The air pumps at AI are very good; not too slow and they have several. I was at Hatteras last yr. for 10 days and did not air my tires back up until we left. I live in NE PA. pelican man.


----------



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

*Thanks guys!*

Yesterday morning I realized that I do need tow rings on the front of the truck so I went to my local off road dealer to buy a set. Found out that there are no aftermarket tow hooks for a 98 Ford F150! Had to go to the Ford dealer. Ready? Tow rings are $45.00 each, new bumper valence w/holes for the rings is $60.00. I am glad I own tools!

Thanks to all that posted a reply. You all have good info and insight. I feel more confidant now. I will remember all your advice as I sit on AI at 2AM up to my axles! Ha Ha!!

Teejay

PS You can tell 'em, but they have to learn by experience!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Teejay, don't get too worried. Driving on sand is no harder than driving in snow--follow the advice above, take it easy, and remember to have fun.

If I can do it in a Honda CR-V, you'll find that doing it in an F-150 4WD will be a cakewalk.

The one thing I'll say about Assateague is that the sand is pretty soft; it reminds me of Coquina Beach on the Outer Banks, the only place I've ever gotten stuck. The only challenging point is crossing the ruts to get set up.


----------



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

*Crossing the ruts*

Hey SandFlea,

Thanks for the tip! I have ordered the tow rings thru my local Ford garage. I do plan to be on Assateague soon. I believe there is a local Assateague sand drivers club. I did see a club type front bumper license plate that indicated an association of some type dedicated to driving AI last year. I certainly would like to get in touch with this group. Seems to me that these guys know the terrain, sand and fishing!

Teejay


----------



## FisHunter (May 1, 2001)

TeeJay,
Here's a link for the AI 4wd sportfishing association.


http://www.amsa-sportfishermen.org/


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Does this mean that*

Two wheel drive vehicles are not able to do the beach thing? I have a two wheel dirve vehicle and was wondering.........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Big Rad*

Yes MUST be 4x4.


----------



## Harleycat (Mar 17, 2002)

*Driving in Sand - AI*

I start out running about 20psi in my tires on AI. If I do get into trouble I'll drop it down to 15 and go with that. I use the lowering to the 15psi mark as a bit of insurance. I also keep my speed down too in case I do get into a really soft spot I'm usually able to just back right out of it. Driving a bit too fast can get you in so deep there's no backing out so it's work after that. I also use 4 wheel high. 4 wheel low has a tendency to "dig" in a bit more by more easily spinning the wheels so I avoid it. Staying in tire tracks or looking for harder sand towards the water (but never in it of course) is easier on the vehicle and subsequently keeps the temps down a bit better.
If you come to folks using the beach near the ocean for whatever reason, give them a wide berth. It's a big beach, why crowd anyone? 

Just my two cents..........

Jim


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

*shaggy*

I see you are in a jeep. That is why you have to air down so low LOL.


----------



## DonV (Nov 22, 2003)

Great thread!! Been mining it for a lot of info.

I have a question I haven't seen come up though. I have a Isuzu Trooper and don't have a actual 4 high. It has a Torque on Demand system that supplies power to the wheels when it senses slipping of the other wheels. I don't like the idea of running around in 4 low and was wondering if anyone has any experience with this type of 4 wheel system or similar in the sand.
I have driven regular 4X with not to many problems.

Teejay, You should be fine with the F 150 as stated by everyone else. Having the ground clearance seems to help. Don't get overconfident though I seen a few big trucks have a hell of a time in deep dry sand. That ground clearance will then just give you a bit more digging to do. MAKE SURE your vehicle is mechanically sound. That 2AM is a hell of a time to find out you need a radiator, etc. The extra strain seems to bring out any inherent weakness in your equipment. At least for me but I've been known to drive some real clunkers.

I'm hoping to get down this weekend or maybe next.
BTW Anyone been down. I haven't seen any reports.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

redfish74, 

Actually, Jeeps are pretty good in the sand due to the weight, since they are lighter than most 4x's, and can ride the atop the sand a bit better, but are worse in snow since they don't have the weight. Like I said, never really gotten stuck, and 15psi works for me after these years, and as they say "if it AIn't broke, don't fix it". Besides, as they also say, "you wouldn't understand, it's a Jeep thing".

Have Jeep, am travelling.


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

*shaggy*

Met no harm. Just messing


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

I recently bought a grand cherokee and have been wanting to test it on the sand. However, spending all that money for AI doesn't seem worth it because I probably won't be able to make it all the way out there more than twice this season. Any other suggested places where either you don't need a pass or can buy a temporary one?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Flounder Finder*

How far are you from Hatteras? The beach driving is free! For Now, that is!!! pelican man.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

```
redfish74 I see you are in a jeep. That is why you have to air down so low LOL.
```
Don't mess with shag's Jeep.

Wisha I had Jeep,cause I will travel!


----------

